# The Grandaddy of all Go Dawgs #34. What a ride it is been.



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs, that have enjoyed this ride, regardless of how it ends. Only a very few people thought we would get this far this fast. I was not one of them.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2018)

go dogs afraid to support their team when it matters most


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Noles running #34


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2018)

Yall need to close this un out quick. The title does not reflect a national champion


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs and trolls


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes sir! Hope Richt is down there in thug land taking note.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 6, 2018)

Represent the G!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall need to close this un out quick. The title does not reflect a national champion



I will be so glad when the produce comes back in South Ga. Give SS something to do.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Georgia beat Alabama today. In BB.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!! Keep chopping!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go DAWGS beat O Bama


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 6, 2018)

..Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

How bout them Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Mark 7-mag DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2018)

Wake up sleepy heads! 







Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the mix.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Just win baby!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs. Excitement in the air.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 7, 2018)

Go dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Howard Roark said:


>



I was there on the field. Got Mr. Brown's autograph, but you sure can't read it.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Hunker down boys hunker down! 

Go Dawgs woof woof woof!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Go my Junkyard Dawgs defense.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bad Bad Leroy Brown is GON show up.  He's meaner than a Junkyard Dawg.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2018)

Georgia's Rose Bowl game video with Scott Howard calling it. Click the square icon on bottom right of video to enlarge it.



Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2018)

Oldest Son and his wife headed to Atlanta tomorrow morning. He gonna be at the Champeenship and I am gonna be watching it on TV.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting tatted up!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 7, 2018)

Go DAWGS getting one more good night rest before all heck breaks tomorrow in Hotlanta

GO DAWGS ONE MORE TIME!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Gonna be watching the game at work! !!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Just won more!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs. Remain undefeated in MBS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Win one more!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs getting tatted up!!



Go Dawgs playing in the NCG!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! Keep chopping!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2018)

It's game day, Time to Let the Big Dawg Eat


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Happy Monday Boys & Girls!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 
GAME DAY!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Today is the day Dawgs. Good luck


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! Make it happen tonight!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs with about 8 hrs till kickoff


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping to beat the odds.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

go dogs stocking up on Kleenex


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

go dogs burning mobile homes in south Georgia tonight


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

go elfiiiii and slayer who were wrong


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs, who still cant believe we made it this far. Now lets go out there and finish this thing up.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Finishing the drill!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2018)

When the preacher yells Go Dawgs while letting service out and the organist plays Glory to Ol' Georgia, you know you're in a good place.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

dang. someone baking cookies up in hera. roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!! Keep chopping!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Friends it's time once again to Let The Big DAWG Eat. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Let's get it on! I'm ready to roll the tide!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Chop that wood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here we go Bulldawgs. Here we go!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2018)

Let's Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs almost time


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2018)

Glory Glory..................................


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Let's go Dawgs keep chopping!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Getting close am I am very very nervous about this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Trying not to get my hopes too high.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Go out there and get that Trophy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Noles!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 8, 2018)

Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. LETS GO DAWGS HUNKERING DOWN WON....MORE....TIME!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 8, 2018)

Go DAWGS 100!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 8, 2018)

Go new page DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs, it is getting close.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!! Keep chopping!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on dawgs! Hunker down one more time!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

If Ga wins this thing better be closed out TONIGHT!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

That’s more like it. Stay off the field Kirby!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Oops, wrong thread. 

Sorry.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2018)

Chaney went back to his old self in the second half. We kept giving it to Chubb when it was clear he wasn't running well all night. Up 20 to 7, and lose! Kirby better get an OC.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Chaney went back to his old self in the second half. We kept giving it to Chubb when it was clear he wasn't running well all night. Up 20 to 7, and lose! Kirby better get an OC.



I’ll go the other way. Chaney is a DGD. The O didn’t execute when they had to.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I’ll go the other way. Chaney is a DGD. The O didn’t execute when they had to.



The only bad series he called was the the 2 out of 3 wild dawg calls in the same series! He had a great game plan. It takes all 11. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

great game. rtr and go dogs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The only bad series he called was the the 2 out of 3 wild dawg calls in the same series! He had a great game plan. It takes all 11. Go Dawgs!



Yep. The wild dawg worked against Chokelahoma and it was a good bet. Just not 3 times in 1 seres.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> . It takes all 11. Go Dawgs!



To beat 12


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

I will always wonder how the game would have turned out, it the refs had not thrown two life preservers to a sinking Alabama team.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2018)

riprap said:


> To beat 12


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

They not only stole yardage, they stole momentum. That being said, we now understand what the rules are, so Kirby has to bring some good defensive backs in, and learn to use the Blitz a little more often. You got to be ahead 28 points to win a game, that is called like that one was.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Guess they do have a lot of NC's. I see why now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2018)

Maybe our Dawgs can get it done next year, bud.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

good morning dawgs. no it wasnt a dream. you lost. roll tide.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 9, 2018)

Worst officiating ever in a title game.
Congrats Bama 
Stay classy


----------



## EJC (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I will always wonder how the game would have turned out, it the refs had not thrown two life preservers to a sinking Alabama team.



Me too, blocked punt after half would have been huge. Instead Bama goes down and puts 7 on the board.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2018)

If they had not caught that last TD pass it would have been pass interference so the Dawgs did the refs a favor. Bama is a good team but their penalties were out in the wide open for everybody to see but the refs had no shame in their game.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping your head up


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

In just Kirby ' s  second year we won the SEC championship, the Rose Bowl and played in a Natty. ....... yep Bo$$ there were some bad calls...... did they impact the outcome. ..... probably but we don't know. .....


All I know is we looked better this year than we have in the last 15 or so.

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 9, 2018)

Go DAWGS!!!  It’s still a great day to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG!!! Proud of my team and for all the players. I have no doubt in saying we’re in the mix for a few yrs to come.

GO DAWGS KEEP CHOPPIN’!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 9, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> In just Kirby ' s  second year we won the SEC championship, the Rose Bowl and played in a Natty. ....... yep Bo$$ there were some bad calls...... did they impact the outcome. ..... probably but we don't know. .....
> 
> ...



Go John Cooper DAWGS understanding the future is bright! The sun came up this morning, we finished 2nd in the nation, and have one heckuva incoming class for 18’. Now let’s get behind this team and make it happen!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!! Keep reloading!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Getting ready for G Day!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Boys there is a new mind set in Athens. Did yall see the coaches fired up last night on the sidelines?  That hasn't been there in years, I remember the CMR years (and CMR is a DGD) and the passion just wasn't there on a constant bases. All year last year and this one Kirby has been fired up every game, good plays bad plays, Kirby is fired up. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

It's a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to the G Day game. Next season starts today.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Anyone got a date on the G day game?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Anyone got a date on the G day game?



TBA. Spring 2018.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

All this is behind us, we got a world of talent to get ready for next season. Like I said we know the rules now, and we just have to put a little more pressure on the gas pedal.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2018)

Football team just rolled into Athens. What a awesome crowd to cheer em in! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2018)

Champion Sportswear tag line - "It takes a little bit more to be a champion". We're headed in that direction in a hurry. Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2018)

Great season Dawgs.

Go Noles Go!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs still hung over.. Way too much Jack..


----------



## JSnake (Jan 9, 2018)

Go dawgs!


----------



## JSnake (Jan 9, 2018)

Slayer - I'm right there with you


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Anyone got a date on the G day game?



No, but I am trying to get one.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> No, but I am trying to get one.



Just bring the Mrs.   Charlie. ......

Sorry buddy couldn't resist. .....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Just bring the Mrs.   Charlie. ......
> 
> Sorry buddy couldn't resist. .....



I don't think she would have it any other way John. We are going to be doing a tour of Georgia in the Spring and we might just end up down there.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Spring game on the horizon! !


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!! Future looks bright


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2018)

Kirby has the program rolling. I only see it gaining steam. Future is very bright. Congrats on a great season.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs needing to pick up a few more recruits. We are going after some good looking DB's. We need them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 9, 2018)

Wish we could pick up another qb commit in 2018 cause Easons departure leaves us a little light if someone gets hurt.  Hoping T Thompson and D Baker both return, but don’t have my hopes up on Roquan coming back for his Sr season.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

go dogs getting processed.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 9, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Wish we could pick up another qb commit in 2018 cause Easons departure leaves us a little light if someone gets hurt.  Hoping T Thompson and D Baker both return, but don’t have my hopes up on Roquan coming back for his Sr season.



Michel and Chubb stayed for there final year I think because they had a good idea how this season was going to go. Maybe roquan will come back for another run at the natty. Ga does have a soft schedule next year


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

We are building a great foundation.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2018)

Alabama should give those refs a national championship ring too! They earned them!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Alabama should give those refs a national championship ring too! They earned them!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I agree, I know Bama made some adjustments in the first half, it was a poorly officiated game. When you see a player beating on one of your players head, and a face mask grab that you would have to close your eyes to miss. among several other calls or non calls, you know it is taking a big toll on your team.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

But we just got to get more dominant along the LOS. I for one think that is coming. Go Dawgs and thanks for a Great Season.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dogs in Manchester, Ga


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 10, 2018)

Go DAWGS ready for kickoff 2018!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for NSD!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Michel and Chubb stayed for there final year I think because they had a good idea how this season was going to go. Maybe roquan will come back for another run at the natty. Ga does have a soft schedule next year



what we got the Bucs next year??


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> But we just got to get more dominant along the LOS. I for one think that is coming. Go Dawgs and thanks for a Great Season.



Fix that and we are good to go. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

Going out to eat tonight at the WW down in Tn. We go every Wednesday. I will catch a lot of grief from the UT crowd. I will say Go Dawgs when I walk in with my UGA gear on.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

They hate UGA right now more than they hate Alabama. They have grown accustomed to get boat raced by Bamer every year. Not so much Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Ha I went to the little family store down the road from us with my Bulldog jacket on, this leather jacket is probably 16yrs old. I walk in and some bama folks were in there with their brand new walmart hoodies on, they tried to make a snide remark about the game, I just looked at them and asked them who was bama's coach before Nick. They kinda got a blank expression on their faces and I said .... that's what I thought.....

I respect a true fan of any team but don't really care for the bandwagon gang.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2018)

go bammers in bryant alabama


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

We are headed in the right direction, I don't see our record as being any better next year as it was this year. I do think that by year after next we will make some major strides. Just hope I am around to see it.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We are headed in the right direction, I don't see our record as being any better next year as it was this year. I do think that by year after next we will make some major strides. Just hope I am around to see it.



Next year is going to be great Charlie. We'll be right in the thick of it again with an excellent chance of winning it all.

Go Dawgs on the way to the top.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2018)

go dogs fantasizing.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Anyone got a date on the G day game?



April 21st.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks Mrs. 22...... we are going to be there!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

What did I miss..... Holifield didn't play in the Championship game. ..... anyone know why?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> What did I miss..... Holifield didn't play in the Championship game. ..... anyone know why?



John I asked that same question, when after 10 times of trying to run Chub against a stacked line.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

I just wish we had cracked the play book open an inch or two.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

But they know their players and about ten thousand times more about coaching than I do.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

I understand that Charlie! !!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 10, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Ha I went to the little family store down the road from us with my Bulldog jacket on, this leather jacket is probably 16yrs old. I walk in and some bama folks were in there with their brand new walmart hoodies on, they tried to make a snide remark about the game, I just looked at them and asked them who was bama's coach before Nick. They kinda got a blank expression on their faces and I said .... that's what I thought.....
> 
> I respect a true fan of any team but don't really care for the bandwagon gang.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Hahahahaha so true John oh so true brother!!!! I like how you roll.

Go DAWGS making bandwagoners look silly!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I just wish we had cracked the play book open an inch or two.



Same Bo$$! I’m loving this run game by having 2 tight end sets but man I really would like to see more tosses to those guys outta the backfield. Any for crying out loud Christian Payne catch that ball when we throw the DAWG a bone! GO DAWGS BEEFING UP THE TRENCHES!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

My UT friends at the WW tonight wanted to talk some trash. I ask the leader of the bunch; If before the season started, would you have been happy about an SECCG Win, a win in the Rose bowl in the playoffs and a tie with Alabama at the end of regulation in the NC game. He said nothing for a little bit and then said, I would take that quick. Hey we lost in overtime, because of our secondary, and more than one questionable call. Kirby is working 18 hours a day to get us a better one,


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

Like I said the only people that can talk trash about us are the Alabama fans. Everybody else should shut up. Their hate is showing. They aint seen nothing yet and they know they are running out of time, to kick this Dawg any more. Go Dawgs building a dynasty. Sorry UF and UT. Yall fight it out for second place for many years.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

Only team I am worrying about is FSU and Willie. Gonna take him a while, because he had did not have a very good recruiting year. If he ever gets his recruiting together, the ACC is again a one team league.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Turnip pickers.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs making vowel fans mad!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Powder Springs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Homer


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs! I thought I heard it all from the arrogant bama fanbase but they have outdone themselves.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2018)

Yall shoulda let me start this un.


Go Noles and Dogs bringing in a new year


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 11, 2018)

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 11, 2018)

Go DAWGS going to bed!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ugajay (Jan 12, 2018)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2018)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! I thought I heard it all from the arrogant bama fanbase but they have outdone themselves.



Yep, they got a genius and we got a cheap imitation. The rout we received in the NC game proves it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2018)

Kirby and Saban, two ships passing during dark. One of them headed toward the sunrise, one headed for his sunset.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs cruising!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs, might not see the end of this movie, but I did see the start.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Charlie Dawg. ...... you will see Brother! !!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2018)

You can do it kydawg! It took a desperate coach to make a change like that. It didn't really pay off because he made two huge mistakes that we didn't capitalize on. In bama terms that is we beat ourselves. It was just like a major league team putting in a first time starter. They usually have a good start because hitters haven't had a chance to study him. We are on our way. Pretty soon our qb's will be able to scan the field with little pressure.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2018)

That's what we are hoping for Rip.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2018)

go dogs in second place


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Noles GO


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2018)

go national champions and noles


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs another day closer to kickoff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Making reservations for the G day game! !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs another day closer to kickoff.



go dawgs thinking they will win it all.......one day?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2018)

second-place is first loser


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 13, 2018)

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in second place



Go Bamers drifting toward mediocrity in the next 3 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

So Bamer is a loser, because they came in second in the SEC. Or was it third.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

Could not even win their own conference.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing a full schedule and SEC champs.


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2018)

Since GT didn't make a bowl their fans could concentrate on their #2 team.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs, looking for on the field leadership to help Fromm!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs not complaining because they had to go to OT to win a game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs, making it through an ice storm.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head South in about 3 weeks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Come on down Charlie! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to regroup and get back in the mix.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs in a box blind on the last day of deer season.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 14, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs in a box blind on the last day of deer season.



I hope you have a buddy heater in there with you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs and good luck to everyone hunting!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2018)

Go deer killing Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I hope you have a buddy heater in there with you.



I do but it ain’t much good.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 14, 2018)

Go DAWGS if it’s brown it’s down


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 14, 2018)

Go DAWGS enjoying a long weekend in the Ellijay mountains


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jan 14, 2018)

Haven't been able to get on in a while. But, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs waking up cold.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in the Fla Keys.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2018)

That is where this Dawg needs to be.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Bo$$ Dawg thinking of warmer weather! 

Gonna be cold come Tuesday 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs on last day of deer season.
Been a good one.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2018)

John we not going to get much relief from this weather inn the next 10 days or so.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Vikings beat the Aints


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2018)

Charlie you ain't kidding !!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 14, 2018)

Go DAWGS on the last day of deer season! Hope you boys racked up your quarry


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 14, 2018)

GO DAWGS hoping for another winter weather event in the dirty south


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2018)

Saban aint holding pat, he fired HIS OC.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Saban aint holding pat, he fired HIS OC.



Saban knew 6 years ago Daboll would be headed to the Bills. I think he's prepping for the Giants HC gig


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

Go NOLES


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 
G Day game is April 21st!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dogs hoping the refs don't blow the G day game


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey Turnip thug, I am gonna be in Moultrie in about 3 weeks, you need to come by for a visit.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

Holler at me when you get down this way Charlie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Noles working on this wonderful holiday


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles working on this wonderful holiday



i didnt think you people worked on this day  roll tide and go noles


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs down at Sundown Plantation.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 15, 2018)

Go DAWGS back to the grind tomorrow


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i didnt think you people worked on this day  roll tide and go noles


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs, headed down SS thug's way.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs saving fields for the championship game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2018)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs saving fields for the championship game.



Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!



Might lose to GT on purpose to rest up.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Rip is on a roll!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs. It done got to old for that old coon to ramble around.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting the last 4 or 5 of their targets.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting the last 4 or 5 of their targets.



4 of last 6


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2018)

dhd is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> 4 of last 6



I know at.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 17, 2018)

Go DAWGS enjoying a real winter for a change!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs covered in snow


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> dhd is a DGD.



You too Bo$$. That’s the thing when your a true Bulldawg fan. We root when things are up and down!! Looking forward to September already! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2018)

Other fans can only criticize us out of jealousy, because they cant understand what it means to be a Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs proud to be a Dawg!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2018)

This thread bout the only thing going on in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> This thread bout the only thing going on in here.



Cause we are true fans Charlie!!!!!

Dawgs cheer for their team no matter what


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2018)

Go frozen boo-tay Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs who are tired of looking at snow.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to turkey season.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs still duck season, I bet big Ben Cleveland is on the way to Stuttgart


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2018)

6 needs our prayers guys. See his post.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Prayers for 6!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2018)

A great big Roll Tide for our boy 6 tonight!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Ready for spring


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Roll Tide for Matty6


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 18, 2018)

Roll Tide for 6


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 18, 2018)

Go DAWGS praying for brother 6


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 19, 2018)

Man, I've been busy lately and I just saw the terrible news Matthew6 posted yesterday.

God bless you, brother!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> This thread bout the only thing going on in here.



FairweathermanTrey still hasn't shown up since the 31st...  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! and

Roll Tide Roll for 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2018)

6's tragedy, put all this sport stuff in perspective.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2018)

Go Noles and Roll Tide


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 6's tragedy, put all this sport stuff in perspective.



Yes sir it does! 

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 19, 2018)

GO DAWGS and Tide’s finding strength in Christ during difficult times


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2018)

Amen CamoDawg.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide! 



Prayers my friend!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 20, 2018)

Continued thoughts and prayers for our brother!

GO DAWGS!
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide for our Bamer.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!! Roll Tide for our boy 6 and family!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

D'angelo Gibbs is not enrolled for Spring classes at UGA. Wonder if he was processed.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2018)

I saw that also Charlie.  I read something about injuries but couldn't confirm it for sure. 

GO DAWGS! 

Roll Tide!  Prayers for 6!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

What I read said that he was upset with his lack of playing time. His cousin took his job away from him.


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> D'angelo Gibbs is not enrolled for Spring classes at UGA. Wonder if he was processed.



Kirby says medical issue and it's 50/50 on him returning by summer. I don't think he was processed. I'm not going to speculate but I think it's more like the Trent Thompson deal. I hope and think he'll be back. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Sabbath DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to Moultrie in the morning.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a legend headed south!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 21, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs with a legend headed south!!



Jeff, I want live long enough to reach my teacher's status. You are my mentor.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff, I want live long enough to reach my teacher's status. You are my mentor.



 No sir I am your pupil! Go Dawgs in the Piney woods tonight!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Charlie heading south !


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs, going to Moultrie tomorrow to bury a DGD. RIP Mr Johnny.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2018)

Rest in peace DGD! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs! RIP Mr. Johnny!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 22, 2018)

Go DAWGS back to the Monday grind


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs laying fellow DGD Dawgs to rest down in Moultrie.

Roll Tide for Matthew6 & co.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laying fellow DGD Dawgs to rest down in Moultrie.
> 
> Roll Tide for Matthew6 & co.



x2!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Roll Tide for Matty6


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 23, 2018)

Go DAWGS turning the page!

Tide Roll for our friend and foe, 6


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs spending the night in Moultrie tonight, after burying a DGD and a life long friend. Headed back north tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Charlie. Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry for your loss Charlie. Go Dawgs



X2 Charlie! !!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 24, 2018)

Go DAWGS! Safe travels Bo$$, sorry for your loss


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Charlie DO NOT make any detours through Alabama on the way home. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 24, 2018)

Roll Tide for 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Roll Tide for 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Roll Tide!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 24, 2018)

Go DAWGS making it over the hump


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2018)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 25, 2018)

Go DAWGS living for the weekend


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sic em!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs that did have a great season which would be all Dawgs except steeleagle.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 26, 2018)

GO DAWGS off the clock!!!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs that did have a great season which would be all Dawgs except steeleagle.



Well he is lost on an Island


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Ready for XFL football


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2018)

GT had a great season


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2018)

In the mix...was that gt or ut?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs scouting the deer woods looking for new hunting spots and deer sheds. 

Sill thinking of you Matthew6! You hang in there, bud!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Prayers still going up for you Matthew!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide this morning.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 27, 2018)

Kirby visited Marietta, McEachern and Hillgrove yesterday via chopper. Lots of good HS talent out this direction. Telling ya'll this QB Harrison Bailey from Marietta HS is who we need, he is a rising Jr.  
Literally has a 30.06 attached to his right shoulder and deadly accurate.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Go west coast Bama Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Roll Tide! !


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide for 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide for 6!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Full throated Roll Tide! going out for 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Roll Tide for Matty6!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs with their Laptop back from the Geeks.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 29, 2018)

<marquee behavior="alternate">
<img src="https://norcalvol.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/oval-g-georgia.png" width="302" height="196" alt="oval-g-georgia">
</marquee>


<marquee behavior="alternate">GO DAWGS!</marquee>


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> <marquee behavior="alternate">
> <img src="https://norcalvol.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/oval-g-georgia.png" width="302" height="196" alt="oval-g-georgia">
> </marquee>
> 
> ...




This!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs, we need a new thread!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2018)

We got to close this thread first.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Posting in the only thread working on GON.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 29, 2018)

Dawgs working on a new season!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs, off to work!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 30, 2018)

Finish the drill............wait, that was a previous coach. Keep chopping wood!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping the sports forum running.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs, creeping up on the Tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs whipping those filthy lizards in Athens tonight..


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 31, 2018)

Go DAWGS on hump day


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping the light on in the Sports Forum.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs keepin' it real waiting on Spring practice and the G Day game.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs, still SEC champs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2018)

GO DAWGS! Loving living in the Classic City.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2018)

GO DAWGS reminiscing with THE Olympic swim team coach at the office today. He's older than me.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs keepin' it real waiting on Spring practice and the G Day game.



This right hurra ^^^


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on NSD then on to G day!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's to the Dawgs starting skrong in 2018!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 1, 2018)

Good morning and go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 1, 2018)

Go DAWGS 1 day closer to the weekend


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting one day closer to the late signing period. We still need to get 4 or 5 more good uns.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 2, 2018)

Dawgs gonna get it done!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Row tie for Matthew!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide for 6.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS reminiscing with THE Olympic swim team coach at the office today. He's older than me.



Even gave me something! GO ALL DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Roll Tide for 6


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 3, 2018)

Go weekend DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs coming off a great Season.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs coming off a great Season.



And GO DAWGS! Looking forward to another GREAT season!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to Moultrie in 3 days.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2018)

Go south bound Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 3, 2018)

Go to bed, Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs still up!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs, in the rain!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Murphy Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS headed to Jacksonville for work


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2018)

And another GO DAWGS! celebrating their birthday at work!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2018)

Go Birthday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs eating homemade chicken and dumplings, drinking sweet tea!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs hung over from to much coconut cake...........


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2018)

My 8th great nephew was born Saturday. Meet the newest breed of the Bulldawg Faithful. I bet his first words will be. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2018)

Go newborn Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go newborn Dawgs!





Go Dawgs getting started off right in life.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 6, 2018)

Go DAWGS young, old and newborn!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading South in about 3 hours.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Be careful Charlie. Tennessee is a waste land to travel through!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Be careful Charlie on the drive!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 7, 2018)

Just watched the big CB outta S Fla commit to the G,welcome Tyson Campbell!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like we flipped a couple 4 star OLB this morning as well! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 7, 2018)

Go DAWGS on NSD!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 7, 2018)

Great to be a Georgia Bulldog!  Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Looks like we flipped a couple 4 star OLB this morning as well! Go Dawgs!!!



Quay Walker is a 5 * and they flipped Otis Reese from Michigan.

Go Dawgs with the standout #1 recruiting class of 2018.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2018)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you Coach Smart! Go DAWGS! 

"The most watched college football games this year:

1. The National Championship game 
2. The Rose Bowl
3. The SEC Championship game

Thank you Kirby and staff."


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My 8th great nephew was born Saturday. Meet the newest breed of the Bulldawg Faithful. I bet his first words will be. GO DAWGS!



That's one cool lil dude right there!   I remember my first few words very well, "I say it's great to be a gator hater". I spoke those words on day 2 of this earth! 

GO DAWGS loading up once again on signing day! Keep on loading up like this and we'll be just fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> That's one cool lil dude right there!   I remember my first few words very well, "I say it's great to be a gator hater". I spoke those words on day 2 of this earth!
> 
> GO DAWGS loading up once again on signing day! Keep on loading up like this and we'll be just fine.



Those will be his second words. Henry AKA Hank will be dreaming of little bulldawgs all night.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!! Great day!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Kirby is the man!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs, recruiting like champions!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Those will be his second words. Henry AKA Hank will be dreaming of little bulldawgs all night.



Now that's the way it ought to be! 

Go Dawgs fixing to be a CFB Juggernaut.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 8, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2018)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Go DAWGS headed into the rainy weekend


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 9, 2018)

I’ll take the rain though, will drought again before you know it


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 10, 2018)

Go DAWGS staying dry


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Go my G Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs going home with about 85 quail from Colquit County.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs rofl at Voltards trying to prop up a weak class.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 11, 2018)

GO DAWGS waking up to the sweet sound of cats screaming, again. It's okay, I think they were saying, GOOOOOOO DAAAAAWWWGS!!


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed north.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs back in Ky, with a pile of quail in the freezer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

SSTHUG where ya been


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2018)

I still cant get over this recruiting class. It is just unbelievable, yall realize Alabama got zilch from the state.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2018)

Roll Tide for 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 12, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Roll Tide for 6.



RTR Just for 6.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 12, 2018)

Roll Tide for 6.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs for my DGD homeskillets.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Elijay.


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs from Cortland NY!!! I hit a deer running 70 tonight on I 81! These deer up here are big!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 13, 2018)

Go DAWGS in Florence KY today


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2018)

Roll Tide for Matty!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Roll Tide for Matty6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2018)

Dawgs suck and Roll Tide for Matty!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2018)

Go Noles and Roll Tide


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 13, 2018)

GO DAWGS back in the home state


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs, ready for the G day game.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs, losing the key to their little red truck.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2018)

I am stranded, wife had to go to Bowling Green and she got my spare. I was going to pick her up something for Valentine's day. I will not win MVP.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2018)

Dang Charlie you better get The Mrs something special now.... Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs who ain't got nuthin' for the missus on Valentine's Day.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs fixin' to go get something for the missus on Valentine's Day. Hope they ain't picked clean.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2018)

Linda did not think the Heart I cut out of a newspaper with some of my cologne on it was a proper Valentine day gift.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2018)

Rip prolly cut his wife one out of concrete.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Linda did not think the Heart I cut out of a newspaper with some of my cologne on it was a proper Valentine day gift.





Charlie the romantic!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 14, 2018)

I gave my GF these roses for valentines. Picked them up at a local cemetery on way home from the woods today. Dude was cleaning around a grave and was jut going to throw them away. I asked if I could have them and he said I could. With the money I saved, I got my GF 2 boxes of chocolates I picked up at Fred's. I done ate one box. Pretty durn good chocolates for a dollar.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2018)

Silver, at least I made my gift.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2018)

My ol lady sure was tickled at her gift. I told her I loved her and let her rub my feet!!

Nice flowers SB. That was some kinda thoughtful!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 15, 2018)

Go DAWGS winning their significant others over on VDay


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Ty Ty.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 15, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I gave my GF these roses for valentines. Picked them up at a local cemetery on way home from the woods today. Dude was cleaning around a grave and was jut going to throw them away. I asked if I could have them and he said I could. With the money I saved, I got my GF 2 boxes of chocolates I picked up at Fred's. I done ate one box. Pretty durn good chocolates for a dollar.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Go Dawgs singin' send me dead flowers along with Mick Jagger.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 15, 2018)

Go DAWGS ready for one more cold snap to kill the bugs, then brang on warm weather and 57 degree water temps


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> My ol lady sure was tickled at her gift. I told her I loved her and let her rub my feet!!
> 
> Nice flowers SB. That was some kinda thoughtful!!



Thanks for the kind words, bro. She really liked them, too, especially the red ones.




GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2018)

Do Dawgs in a rainy day in the Bluegrass. Cold Kentucky rain.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a cold damp day in Hornell NY!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a late night in Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Been sitting up trying to catch that old she coon.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Coons are trap shy, like I know anything about trapping.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

First night I baited the trap with sardines. It is one of cage traps. Well them cat kept me up with all their fighting and screeching at each other. I had to go out there at 3 am and set them free.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

About day three the trap, now baited with Salmon caught a grown possum. I would have cooked that possum, but I thought it had been dead for several hours. Dang thing came back from the dead and snarled at me.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Linda reset the trap the next day and the following day, we caught us a dandy Raccoon. The coon was very angry about being penned up in a trap.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Actually caught one Dove in it, when I baited it with some of those peanuts from Chula Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Linda reset the trap the next day and the following day, we caught us a dandy Raccoon. The coon was very angry about being penned up in a trap.



Go Dawgs! 

Eating coon on Presidents Day!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Think I am gonna add some lead to the solution of ridding us of that coon that wakes us every night.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Charlie  the coon hunting Dawg! !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Hahira.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey Charlie passed a big truck on the road the other day from Adairville KY. 

Smith Farms I think it was.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie passed a big truck on the road the other day from Adairville KY.
> 
> Smith Farms I think it was.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



There are one of about 5 huge farms operations up here. This is definitely farming country. Good tillable land up here near the river bring 10 to 12 thousand dollars per acre.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## jesnic (Feb 17, 2018)

Dog food works great and a .22 at the ready


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Ludowici Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs back in the south!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Villa Rica Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 19, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Charlotte NC!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs with the fancy new jumbotron construction.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs from Syracuse NY!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Pitts Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 20, 2018)

roll tide &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 20, 2018)

roll tide breaking dog hearts


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs from Cortland Ny!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Come on G day


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide ��





Matthew6 said:


> roll tide breaking dog hearts



Go Dawgs glad to see 6 checking in.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs 60 days away from the G Day game.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2018)

It was great to see you back in here 6. May the Tide roll for you.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Roll Tide for Matty6


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 21, 2018)

Go DAWGS making it over the hump today


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs knocking this one out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2018)

How bout them DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 21, 2018)

Goooooooooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking at patchy blue sky for a change.

Dialy RTR for 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2018)

Gonna have to put a 5 word rule in here, not just Go Dawgs, but summpin like Go Dawgs mowing their lawn, or Go Dawgs cashing my paycheck, or Go Dawgs, getting a pedicure.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2018)

We need a ringer to get some like pumped into this thread. Yall should go back and look at the early ones, when I was a ringer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2018)

Yall can tell us about your latest fishing trip or that big Booner you shot last season.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2018)

As Quack said this is the driveller of the sports forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Deep Step Georgia. Gonna be over that way in April.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs reading Charlies post!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 22, 2018)

Go DAWGS who actually did have to mow grass/weeds yesterday


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs who had to work last night!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs knocking this one out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs for my friends and family down in Hawkinsville.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 22, 2018)

flop


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs got the lime and fertilizer down and the fescue is jukebox jumpin'.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs using way more than 5 words to Go Dawgs with.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying to use at least 5 words.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS beating Bama in women's basketball tonight.

Roll Tide for M6!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!  Great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs seeing a slight improvement.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs l!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go home!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs, thinking about going to work.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs waking up after a good 5 hours sleep! !!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Feb 23, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs



That's only 2 words. You broke the rules. 

Go Dawgs fixing to head out to deer camp and do a little work.

Roll Tide for 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2018)

Might have to head down that way and have a few words with Jeff.  ;


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 23, 2018)

GO DAWGS washing the green off of everything outside today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2018)

Little coach Henry Vincent already yelling GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 23, 2018)

LOL 

That's a great photo, mrs. hornet22! You need to send that to Kirby Smart.  

GO FUTURE DGD!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little coach Henry Vincent already yelling GO DAWGS!



Awesomeness!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2018)

That is three words Jeff, you improving. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> LOL
> 
> That's a great photo, mrs. hornet22! You need to send that to Kirby Smart.
> 
> GO FUTURE DGD!



Yep I agree and Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 24, 2018)

Get up and go, Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> That is three words Jeff, you improving. Go Dawgs!



I trying... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2018)

Go brownceluse Dawgs 

Jeff is a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Camilla Georgia.


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 24, 2018)

Need some more, "Go Dawgs"!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 24, 2018)

GO DAWGS! Enjoying this nice Saturday doing deer stand maintenance.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2018)

Go you North Bama and Southern Ky Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on G Day.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs spending the day in Chattanooga with the wife!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 24, 2018)

Go DAWGS catching spots on Lanier

Gorgeous day to be a DAWG!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting for G Day!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching it rain on a Sunday morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs that spent half the night in their cellar dodging storms. Got rough up here with lots of damage and 2 deaths.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 25, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that spent half the night in their cellar dodging storms. Got rough up here with lots of damage and 2 deaths.



Glad y'all are okay, bud!

GO DAWGS ready to defend our 2017 SEC championship!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2018)

Glad to hear y'all are fine Charlie!  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs staying safe in rough weather!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs riding the storm out!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Dogs and glad Coach Fox did not cheat like to so many other b-ball coaches.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs and glad Coach Fox did cheat like to so many other b-ball coaches.



Dont think they will do anything to the ones they caught. Ky spokesman was saying it was some kind of mess up on an expense report. If I had ever turned an expense report with close to a $100,000 in explained charges on it, I would have a lot of splaining to do, to a Judge.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Coach Fox doing it right. Only problem is you dont get many top recruits for doing it right in Basketball.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!   Coach Fox is a DGD!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 25, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!   Coach Fox is a DGD!!!!!



Yes he is. I hope he can get things going in the right direction, as I would love to see him succeed here.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!  Watching the rain before work!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a clear cold morning in the Bluegrass.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs with the Monday at work doldrums.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2018)

Go. Dawgs not working today, or tomorrow and on and on.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 26, 2018)

Heard 1 of our 2   5* commits to Coach Fox dropped UGA today...


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for some Foosball!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2018)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping the SF going.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking out the window at work at crystal clear blue skies.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs no wanting to think about the rain moving in.......


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs planning their April trip to Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting to meet up with Charlie at G day!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs not ready for the rain moving in! !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a rainy morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 28, 2018)

GO DAWGS ready to defend their SEC title!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs sick of the rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing that it would quit raining.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs thinking this rain really stinks. Ready for it to move on out!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 28, 2018)

Go DAWGS ready to go wet a hook this weekend


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 28, 2018)

Work sucks fishing is the life


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 28, 2018)

Unless it’s deer season


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs riding the storm out!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs rain or shine, looking for some shine!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs, watching that coon trap closely tonight. He gonna mess up one night and I won't have to worry about him waking me up any more knocking stuff over looking for food. It is more disruptive than a UT coaching search, and makes almost as much racket


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs bout to board a plane in Syracuse headed back to the south where I belong!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs. ..... hope the weather man is right and all the liquid sunshine moves out today!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS looking forward to G-Day! I see a team that's gonna be pushed by several freshmen. Competition is good!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the land of southern accents once again!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2018)

Glad you are back home Jeff. There is nothing in this world like Georgia to me.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Mar 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS!! Nearing that 1000 mark again.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching coon traps.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs watching coon traps.



Lee, I am gonna get that ole he coon one day.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville that like to catch catfish with chicken livers.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

The sun is shining! !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs eating egg n cheese biscuits this morning! Good to be home!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2018)

I have been watch the Series on Jamaree Salyer. This kid is taking honors calculus in high school. He could have gotten an athletic scholarship.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2018)

go dawgs. i love you all. thank you john, tj, elfii, silver and ky.  I got Dr. six out of the house for a few days for the first time and we are snowed in at the Atlantis in Reno Nevada.  I wanted to get over the mountain this morning and return to the bay but 7 feet of snow precluded that at the Donner Summit in Truckee California.  A bit much for a BMW X Drive.   so i'm fortunately stuck in a resort for the next four days and hopefully for the rest of my life with the woman that I have profoundly loved for the past 27 years.  thank you for all of your prayers. has meant much to me and my wife. I love all of you very much roll tide and go dogs.  THW Auburn &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs. i love you all. thank you john, tj, elfii, silver and ky.  I got Dr. six out of the house for a few days for the first time and we are snowed in at the Atlantis in Reno Nevada.  I wanted to get over the mountain this morning and return to the bay but 7 feet of snow precluded that at the Donner Summit in Truckee California.  A bit much for a BMW X Drive.   so i'm fortunately stuck in a resort for the next four days and hopefully for the rest of my life with the woman that I have profoundly loved for the past 27 years.  thank you for all of your prayers. has meant much to me and my wife. I love all of you very much roll tide and go dogs.  THW Auburn ��



Rich, my heart aches for you buddy! Like I told you, this forum is not the same without you and it's why I've stayed away.. You take care of the Doc and yourself! We are here if you ever need anything! We love ya buddy!

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2018)

6 as Browning said, you are missed here. We all love you and are here for you for what little we could do other than praying.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2018)

thank you guys.  i'm not going anywhere.  i'm trapped by a beautiful woman who worries when I go to get coffee at Starbucks downstairs. lol. she is still a bit gun shy.  nothing will change and getting her through this is all that matters to me.  i'm grateful just like the rest of you to have a healthy and strong marriage and then it's truly a blessing to me to be able to love my woman and stand up for her at all times like she always has for us.  Women are beautiful and unique creatures and often times we forget this in our daily lives and we take for granted  what they really mean to us.  I have not forgot this lesson and I'm thankful to my Lord that I have a wonderful wife who always stuck up for me who always help take care of me and my children.  I miss my girl.  but this woman has been the greatest gift in my life bar none. when I look into her eyes I still see the love of my girl shining back at me. they were one and the same. best friends and inseperable.  that is the part that hurts me the most is that my woman lost half of her self.  and they were really good mother daughter combo  I spent a lot of time with each other when I was out drinking and fishing and spending time with my boy. i'm grateful for the opportunity to have loved this child.  thankful that it was quick and painless. she was far too beautiful and wonderful to have suffered pain and agony.  thank you for your continued prayers and support we are doing fine. we and the boy will survive.  daily volbarnsux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 2, 2018)

Go Noles and Roll Tide Roll


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Bro. We will always be praying for you and Mrs. Doc!   Stay close to her and your son and continue to rely on each other. 

We are here if you need us....... Roll Tide,  Go Dawgs! !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2018)

Good to see you 6! We will keep this place business as usual for you buddy! Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2018)

Roll Tide for 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2018)

Roll Tide and Vols suck!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs at the combine!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Go Dawgs at the combine!



Chubb killed it yesterday!! Sony too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2018)

We gonna miss all those seniors and juniors that went early.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs reloading.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We gonna miss all those seniors and juniors that went early.



Yep, lost some key leaders. The Kirby era recruits about to take over in Athens town!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing this winter would end. 29 here this morning.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday afternoon just waiting for turkey season.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs loving the warm weather but hates the pollen that comes with it!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs loving the fresh air and sun!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on April to get here, so I can head down to Georgia for a few days.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 4, 2018)

GO DAWGS still up but about to head to bed.


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS trying to close this one out


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs having a good combine.


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs, again!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2018)

Another Go Dawgs to finish off another great day!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs in rainy Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs living with a bad back for a few days.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 6, 2018)

Help! I've fallen and can't get up! 

Go Dawgs hurting after a plate full of fried catfish nuggets and other goodies.

Oh, and hope you get to feeling better, elfiii bro!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs with good backs and bad backs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs, as this one approaches the finish line.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a bad back that's getting a little bit better.

RTR for 6.


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 7, 2018)

Tide are champions but go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying not to blow away from all this strong wind! Man, it's been windy here!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 7, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide



Bless y'all, brother!

Just for you...

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Bless y'all, brother!
> 
> Just for you...
> 
> ROLL TIDE!



thank you bro I love all of you. go dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Good to see Mr. 6 in here, go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Roll Tide for Matty6!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Can we finish this one up today?


----------



## elfiii (Mar 8, 2018)

Maximum Go Dawgs and a dang glad 6 is back RTR with sprinkles on top.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice to see you back 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Go Dawgs! Can we finish this one up today?



As a matter of fact we can. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 8, 2018)

GO DAWGS with only 7 more GO DAWGS to go before we start a fresh & fruity new thread.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 8, 2018)

GO DAWGS with only 6 more GO DAWGS to go.

I don't want to be greedy and use these last 6 GO DAWGS up. Any takers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2018)

Go DAWGS! 5 more. We can DO THIS! 



Roll Tide for 6!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Get er done Dawgs! Rollin Tide for 6!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Has Slayer been bandid? Someone needs to step up! Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! 1,000


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------

